
Doxing the person who stopped WannaCry was irresponsible and dumb - smb06
https://thenextweb.com/insider/2017/05/15/doxing-hero-stopped-wannacry-irresponsible-dumb/#.tnw_qBi4h8LQ
======
y7
Previous:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14340905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14340905)

------
Fiahil
It's 2017, dont't expect tabloid "journalists" to have integrity. Gotta drive
thoses clicks.

~~~
baby
For more than a decade I've refused to read the newspaper or their web
equivalent and haven't watched an once of TV news. I usually just get wind of
the big lines via reddit or hackernews, and almost never read the article but
read the comments instead.

I honestly do not know if this is a good way to get my news, but at least I'm
not getting depressed daily, or being lied to by one journalist. I only get
the important information, and I get to see different educated and community-
sorted points of view on the subject.

~~~
0xcoffee
I do this a lot too, but I noticed that often comments (on reddit especially)
get it wrong a lot of the time too.

I used to go straight to the comments, and there would always be some highly
up-voted post countering the article, by someone claiming to work/have
knowledge of the field, and I would usually believe that more then the
article.

However then when a topic comes round which I do have actual knowledge on, I
notice that often the article gets it wrong, and the counter-comments get it
equally wrong.

Nowadays I try to make myself read the article before going to the comments,
and take the counter-points also with a huge grain of salt. I only have
opinions in topics I directly work in, the rest of the world is too
complicated.

~~~
baby
> I only have opinions in topics I directly work in, the rest of the world is
> too complicated.

And there as well, knowledgeable people don't always agree on things :)

------
DanBC
He talks about the effects of being doxxed by British media here:
[https://twitter.com/MalwareTechBlog/status/86593783564328550...](https://twitter.com/MalwareTechBlog/status/865937835643285506)

------
doktrin
I wonder how they doxed him in the first place. MT clearly knows what he's
doing, and probably had a reasonably anonymous online footprint.

~~~
Daviey
Sounded like there was a photo of him with a real-life friend, and the press
went through his twitter friends and found that person. That person was less
careful, and then hounded that person in real life... until they found the
person they really wanted.

------
dbrgn
Maybe someone should dig up personal information about these journalists...

------
blitmap
Here's to hoping he takes them to court in a way where he can prove damages.

~~~
OJFord
Well, he's not American, so don't count on it.

